# New to Fly Fishing



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Fly fishing never interested me before and now I am ate up with it. On returning from a really good perch fishing trip at Ashtabula my neighbor gave me an antique bamboo rod as thanks and I put an old fly real on it I had that probably came out of a box of unknowns from an auction. Unfortunately I cracked the cork on the rod so I put that up for safer keeping and bought my first 5 wt rod. That was last summer. Now look at me. No trout yet but I have nine species under my belt and next week will hit the outerbanks NC so cross your fingers for me. I just wanted to introduce myself in case anyone would care to join me some time. Here is a really really hot pattern I will share with you. Note that I tip the little streamer with a meal worm. Call it cheating if you want but I have fun and have thrown back everything I have caught. Also a picture of what I consider my biggest accomplishment. For the past two weekends have slayed the Saugeye on the Fly.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the color/pattern of that fly man. Smallies hitting that?


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Good ole reddington!


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I have caught nine species on it including large numbers of small mouth bass. I have barely fished any other pattern since ice out starting with crappie. It has been super productive. After my trip to outer banks I would like to tie a larger version for my new 9 weight rod. switching to the 9 wt I tested it against a larger successful craw fish pattern recently when I was into small mouth really good hanging in 10 to 15 feet water but they chose the little green streamer. That could have been presentation. The 9 weight rod I have lined with really fast sink tip line for my outer banks surf trip coming up and I needed to practice with it. That took some serious getting used to. The weighted craw fish sunk fast too and i had to work it a little faster. So I can't really say for certain. The craw fish pattern has payed off big too before with different line set up.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Just got back from Nags Head, first few days were too windy for fly casting but had a couple end of the week with light wind from the W and almost zero surf to fight. Might try eating the flats behind Bodie Lighthouse, I have had some luck there before.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks. It has still been 8 ft surf. Wind finally died down late tonight after tide change. Will try surf in morning at high tide. Not one surf bite so far. The current has been so bad it's all I could do to learn to keep undertow from tangling streamers. Got so desperate today to catch something we settled for bait fish in pamlico sound. Plenty of bait there. High tide in the sound didn't seem to bring big fish to the weed flats. It did bring in the jelly fish.


----------

